# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Hola No s&#233; lo que decir

## Pasha

::   Hola pu

----------


## monichka

Hola Pasha: 
Yo soy de M

----------


## Aaa

Perdoneme para usando el ingles, pero mi espanol no es muy bueno.  Pero, entiendo casi todo de su conversacion.  (Soy Americano, y estoy estudiando ruso con Pimsleur.  Estoy ensenando a mi hija el espanol, aqui hay clases para ninos en las tardes, un dia de la semana.  Quiero que mejorar a mi espanol, tambien, posible con Pimsleur tres?) 
I read a linguistic study of the Spanish spoken in Spain, they showed a very interesting shading of the usage of certain words.  As you approached the Portuguese border (especially from the North), the Spanish sounded more and more like Portuguese, many words had crept over.  The people near the border would probably have no trouble with either langauge, and would probably also be intelligible in either.

----------


## monichka

Hello Aaa: 
I really don

----------


## Pasha

Bueno. . . .personalmente no entiendo gallego, pero puedo leerlo. Depende en la persona. El Vasco es el m

----------


## Pasha

[quote=monichka]Hola Pasha:[b] 
[quote]Yo soy de M

----------


## Pasha

> As you approached the Portuguese border (especially from the North), the Spanish sounded more and more like Portuguese, many words had crept over.  The people near the border would probably have no trouble with either langauge, and would probably also be intelligible in either.

 I would agree with you and disagree.  I agree that, the accent in Galic

----------


## monichka

Tienes una vida verdaderamente interesante Pasha. Gracias por compartir. Debe ser bonito vivir en La Rioja, regi

----------


## Pasha

Gracias monchika, dime

----------


## monichka

Muuuy f

----------


## Pasha

No No nO, no lo estudio pero en mi cole, hay unos chicos del pa

----------


## monichka

Pasha: 
Ahora hay mucha inmigraci

----------


## Pasha

Hola amiguita. A ver, s

----------


## mike

I heard Portuguese for the first time a few days ago when some women were speaking at the place where I work.  I was expecting it to sound similar to Spanish, but it sounded almost like a pidgin Polish accent.  I was very surprised.

----------


## Pasha

Yes portuguese has a very slav sounding accent don't you think?

----------


## mike

NO, I DO NOT!!!!!!

----------


## uno



----------


## mike

Peor es nada, y nunca nadie hab

----------


## uno



----------


## Pasha

uno , lo siento por hablar ingl

----------


## Jca

Pues hablando de vascos, yo tambi

----------

